# Playing with my fstop- getting better shots



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

lots more from teh past couple days can be found on my website, but here are a few. Shot with a nikon 80 with a tokina macro 100 f2.8


----------



## FreshCatch (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice pics. Keep shooting they look great. :icon_smil


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

looking good, now invest in a external flash for that professional like pics.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

i have one, lol


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

they are looking pretty good!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

i miss my speedlight sb600, i have some knockoff- it does NOT work the same


----------

